# West Galveston Bay quicky



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

friend asked me out for a couple hours before his dental appt this morning. he caught 4 and i got one. BUT-----he had to go to the dentist afterward!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Specks & reds...great combo. Nice dinner fare also. Thanks for sharing!


----------

